# Self Contained Bilge System.



## Basstrackertx17 (May 4, 2016)

My boy leaves his boat at the campground and cannot be there all the time. So when it rains it can be a concern as other boats have sunk. So we came up with this idea and it works slick.
It's a self contained automatic bilge that can be removed when not needed.
A battery box
Motorcycle battery
Float activated bilge pump.
Drill holes in the bottom of the box and assemble as shown.
Remove it when fishing and put it back when your done.


----------



## Johnny (May 4, 2016)

Great Idea !!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 4, 2016)

Add a solar charger.


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (May 5, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Add a solar charger.



Thought about it but decided it wasn't necessary for his situation.
Simple to add though.


----------



## richg99 (May 5, 2016)

Great idea. It would have lots of additional applications, too. i.e. garden ponds; small swimming pool pump outs, etc.. 

You could manufacture and sell those to boaters who have less time and ingenuity.

Well done! richg99


----------



## DaleH (May 5, 2016)

Yup, we do the same thing in our fleet of small skiffs that are out on the docks for members to use 24/7. Works slick!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 5, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## Ezekiel2517 (May 8, 2016)

I have thinking of a bilge system for my 1542, and this fits the bill perfectly. 

Thank You.


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (May 13, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Add a solar charger.


Ok ok you talked me into it... Lol
I built another one.
Added a solar maintainer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 13, 2016)

Looks really good.


----------

